# HK: 2IFC vs ICC



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

which one u pick?

ICC



























































2IFC


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

Bank of China! 

Seriously, those are some damn good renderings, but I'll have to choose 2IFC for now until there are some real jaw dropping shots of ICC. In any case, I'm beginning to love Hong Kong's skyline more and more each passing day. Those are some _real_ skyscrapers.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Two International Finance Center has been my favorite skyscraper ever since it was completed. It is simply a magical building that will be hard for any other building to beat.


----------



## Archiconnoisseur (Nov 4, 2004)

2IFC. Pelli's a genius.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

2IFC. I like the rounded ***** better than the blocky one They're both pretty cool though.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

ICC is not even completed... so I won't vote just yet. Have to see how it turns out... quality of the facade and how it looks at night. Currently, 2IFC is my favourite skyscraper in the world.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Skybean said:


> Currently, 2IFC is my favourite skyscraper in the world.


Amen on that one brother!

@Samsonyuen: If 2IFC is a rounded *****, designed by a male architect, what type of skyscrapers to female architects look like? By the way I saw a semi-famous Iraqi-Brit architect on a TV show this morning. I can't remember her name, but she has lived in Britain since the 1970's I think. I don't think she designs skyscrapers, but the buildings and models they showed were pretty amazing. She must be well known in the architecture world because she has about 60 architects working for her.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

BOC above them all, but after that ICC. Im not a big 2ifc fan


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

mr_storms said:


> BOC above them all, but after that ICC. Im not a big 2ifc fan


I agree... gotta love that Bank of China building...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

actually, i choose 2ifc........ but 7US will become my Hong kong's favorite when finished !!!


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Both have amazing and sleek designs but I slighty prefer ICC. But both towers compliment each other in the skyline creating a gateway between the wide harbour of both Kowloon and HKG island skylines.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hard to decide! I like The ICC's design but I prefer the 2 IFC


----------



## Aboveday (Aug 8, 2003)

I prefer ICC.


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

I prefer 2IFC more for now. Need to wait for the real thing to finish to compare though.


----------



## jdemiray (Nov 27, 2005)

Like ICC more, It's far more futuristic and abstract compared to IFC.
It's more a thing to built in Dubai for some reason.


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

There are similarities, primarily their height appear to look identical. Other than their height, ICC appears to be more horizontal, cleaner and smoother. I was going to mention that with that last picture it's almost like comparing WTC 1 against WTC 2 but they are different buildings. I would have to pick ICC in the long run. There is little competing against it on that side of the bay.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

jdemiray said:


> Like ICC more, It's far more futuristic and abstract compared to IFC.
> It's more a thing to built in Dubai for some reason.


I think the ICC matches HK's skyline more than Dubai!

By the way once the ICC is completed, title for the tallest building HK will for the first time be taken away from HK Island!


----------



## jdemiray (Nov 27, 2005)

Still, the best skyscraper of HK stays the one designed by 'Pei', How is it called, 'Bank of China' if I am correct. HK has the most beautiful skyline of Asia (perhaps the world), but the city itself is nothing compared to Tokyo.
Wanch, you probably disagree, looking at your onliner.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

jdemiray said:


> Still, the best skyscraper of HK stays the one designed by 'Pei', How is it called, 'Bank of China' if I am correct. HK has the most beautiful skyline of Asia (perhaps the world), but the city itself is nothing compared to Tokyo.
> Wanch, you probably disagree, looking at your onliner.


It's the Bank of China tower 

Anyway, I believe that Tokyo is a greater city than Hong Kong in terms of ecnomony and influence but there are also alot of aspects in which HK is greater.

Dubai's skyscrapers mostly have these certain look. Either they have a bit of Arab influence, or are pointy or are fancy shaped. And again, the ICC would more fit HK's skyline.


----------



## jdemiray (Nov 27, 2005)

tell me, what is greater about HK, I'm curious. You can judge it better than me I think.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

WANCH said:


> By the way once the ICC is completed, title for the tallest building HK will for the first time be taken away from HK Island!


Are there zoning laws on the Kowloon side of HK that make it difficult to get permission to build very tall skyscrapers? Because, it seems strange that all the main commercial office towers are always built on Hong Kong island.


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

The former Kai Tak Airport used to be on the kowloon side hence the height limit... but it had since shifted to Lantau... so the height limit lifted as well... that should be the reason i reckon


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

Both great!


----------



## dajumper (Nov 25, 2005)

2ifc as the icc is almost plane jane from a distant


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

ICC is going to become an instant icon, but I just can't see voting against 2 IFC as it stands now for a skyscraper that is not yet completed.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

forvine said:


> The former Kai Tak Airport used to be on the kowloon side hence the height limit... but it had since shifted to Lantau... so the height limit lifted as well... that should be the reason i reckon


Although I have never been to HK, I know that Kai Tak was on the eastern part of Kowloon and there were height restrictions on buildings around the very small area that large planes used to maneouver in to line themselves up with the runway at Kai Tak. But, the area where ICC is being built is in western Kowloon, AFAIK, and it doesn't seem that any buildings there would be a hindrance to planes that used to land at Kai Tak, any more than those across HK Bay in Central would be a hindrance or obstacle to southbound departures from Kai Tak.

How far apart is ICC's construction site from the area where Kai Tak sits?


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> Although I have never been to HK, I know that Kai Tak was on the eastern part of Kowloon and there were height restrictions on buildings around the very small area that large planes used to maneouver in to line themselves up with the runway at Kai Tak. But, the area where ICC is being built is in western Kowloon, AFAIK, and it doesn't seem that any buildings there would be a hindrance to planes that used to land at Kai Tak, any more than those across HK Bay in Central would be a hindrance or obstacle to southbound departures from Kai Tak.
> 
> How far apart is ICC's construction site from the area where Kai Tak sits?


I guess about 5-6km.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

^^^I guess that would be pushing it to have B747s potentially flying over Kowloon and the New Territories and having to keep an eye out for 1000+ foot buildings. 

Still, if there is a city in this world that is willing to allow planes to approach the active runway at Kai Tak just a few hundred feet above apartment buildings, it is reasonable to assume that Hong Kong would allow a thousand footer just 5 kilometers from the airport.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

i'd go with icc over ifc. and what's up with those names? they are almost exactly the same? they should change them so that they're more distiguishable


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

2IFC, it can make you cry


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

I LOVE HONG KONG!!!

I voted for ICC but i love both of the towers, 2 of my favourite in the world!


----------



## beyond 1000 (Oct 27, 2002)

ICC


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

I vote for 2IFC, but both are such classy buildings Hong Kong wins just by having them. Can't wait to see what ICC will look like when it's finished.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Both are impressive but 2IFC is more my style...


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

ICC is more my style. 2IFC is more of a specialty building--it doesn't have the massive landmark feel at certain angles. While I don't find the "teeth" on its roof too offensive, it does seem like a weird idea.

ICC, on the other hand, is large, tall and more bulky than 2IFC.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

In think i'll wait until ICC is finished beofre making a judgement, it does look rather good in the renderings though.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I like the ICC's design as for now. The other design, the one trangular one was ok. 

Just wondering, will it look better if the Union Square development was located in the Tsim Sha Tsui promenade area or where it's located as of now?


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> By the way I saw a semi-famous Iraqi-Brit architect on a TV show this morning. I can't remember her name, but she has lived in Britain since the 1970's I think. I don't think she designs skyscrapers, but the buildings and models they showed were pretty amazing. She must be well known in the architecture world because she has about 60 architects working for her.


That can only be Zaha Hadid. She's one of my favorite architects. Her designs are really amazing. 

http://architecture.about.com/b/a/088013.htm

http://www.newyorkmetro.com/news/articles/wtc/proposals/architects/hadid/


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

I like both of them really.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This is one of those skyscrapers that I don't feel like comparing! But both will look great for HK's skyline.

Just those and no more Burj or Millennium Towers!


----------

